# ITF [TTF] ; OTF ...I'm Confused #%)(&#@% !



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

Went to the wonderful Glossary of Terms so wonderfully put up by Flatband [and others] UNTIL I came to where

Charles [it's not his fault...] showed photographically what: OTT = Over The Top means..., ok.., TTF = Through The Fork means... [eh?] ; OTF = Outside The Fork means...[ say, what???] BSS = Band Side Shooter means... [yeah, fine] but what was that TTF with the bands in between the forks, bit????

All this time since I first started looking on here and on YouTube [probably more on that until I wised up.]

I had been watching someone looking me in the eye [from YouTube] telling me that TTF had the bands

coming : Around the outside of the forks. [Yep, YOU read right! A-R-O-U-N-D the outside...]

*So I goes and checks. Yep. Still. Selling them under that description. You're kidding me!!!!!!

No wonder a bloke gets confused... and somewhat disappointed.

There is a lot for getting things straight first time.

NEWBIES, Lesson 1. FORGET ANYTHING you have 'heard' [& probably seen] on YouTube UNLESS you can

VERIFY IT "HERE!"

A Big THANKYOU to the members mentioned above for a FORUM that has a VERY HIGH STANDARD TOWARD CORRECTNESS!

On-Yas!!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Although I don't doubt that there are people using all different methods, I have only personally seen three of these methods used. OTT and what most folks call TTF(OTF in the glossary) are by far the most common. The third I have seen is hussey style( or a kind of BSS by the glossary).

For me OTT is OTT, and OTF is is TTF. No offence to anyone, but I don't really care what the glossary says. When having a conversation with the mass majority of slingshot shooters if you say "through the forks" then it is generally understood that the bands are being drawn on the outside of the forks. I have never had anyone say to me that they shoot "OTF". If they did my brain would probably twist itself in a circle while I drew an inky black blank. Just my opinion, doesn't make it right.


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Agree That When I Hear TTF I Assume The Bands Are Going Around The Sides, Shooting Ammo Through The Forks Instead Of Over The Top.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

"Thankyou! Thankyou! Thankyou!" Never felt so relieved!!!

Because "that's what I thought" ! Seeing that picture really threw me!

Good! I can sleep again now!

Thanks fellas'! :thumbsup:


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

I always thought that all this OTT And TTF etc, would be easier for newbies to understand if we named these various set ups by what the bands are actually pulled against as opposed to how the bands or ammo supposedly fly when released. But that's just me.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> I always thought that all this OTT And TTF etc, would be easier for newbies to understand if we named these various set ups by what the bands are actually pulled against as opposed to how the bands or ammo supposedly fly when released. But that's just me.


Well, that's not always the case. Some have the thought that it should be where the "ammo" goes after being fired should dictate its moniker!


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Well if that's the case, TTF and BSS both throw the ammo through the forks. And then there is some debate that even OTT throws the ammo through the forks.


----------



## DogBox (Aug 11, 2014)

poekoelan said:


> Well if that's the case, TTF and BSS both throw the ammo through the forks. And then there is some debate that even OTT throws the ammo through the forks.


Ah, the working mind of us newbies. Way to go!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

DogBox said:


> Went to the wonderful Glossary of Terms so wonderfully put up by Flatband [and others] UNTIL I came to where
> 
> Charles [it's not his fault...] showed photographically what: OTT = Over The Top means..., ok.., TTF = Through The Fork means... [eh?] ; OTF = Outside The Fork means...[ say, what???] BSS = Band Side Shooter means... [yeah, fine] but what was that TTF with the bands in between the forks, bit????
> 
> ...


Yup, folks here are great at keeping things straight, mostly because of the pooling of vast experience and knowledge. There's nothing about the care and feeding of slingshots and slingshooters that isn't known among this group of rubbernuts*

Regards,

THWACK!

* "rubbernuts" - you heard it here first.


----------

